# Dunlop Grandtrek SJ6 (yo Plowmeister!)



## aje3721 (Dec 27, 2009)

Plowmeister or anyone else with winter tire experience rather than LT tires... Do you have an opinion on the Dunlop Grandtrek SJ6? I know you favor the strictly winter tire over an all terrain or all season but do these fit the bill? Anyone ever ran these say in a 30X9.50X15? Hope the link works... scratch that, I can't figure out how to post the link... duh.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

For summer fun I like the dunlop Mud Rover I dont know that model Dunlop.

for winter traction you need siyping.. sipeing.. (Spelling?)


----------



## aje3721 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Tread patter for Dunlop*

I don't know how the compound compares to the Blizzaks but here is a picture of the tread pattern for the Dunlop winter treads. Mr. Meister, seem like it should work better than an all season or an all terrain?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

O ya that will be much better than an all season


----------

